# Anyone want a great looking Golden girl located in NJ?



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Look at this great looking Golden Girl in New Jersey....

I did send an e-mail to GRRI-NJ about her.

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15186925

Dutchie is a nice girl that came to us when her owner could no longer care for her. She seems to have been taught some commands, as she listens and follows them well (sit and heel she was definitely taught, she KNOWS those words). So she is great for taking out for walks. So I guess that means she has it all.....looks, brains, and a stunning and fun personality! She is 2 years old.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Oh gorgeous!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

She is a cutie!! I emailed Shore Hearts Golden Recue which is in southern NJ where she is located. I will let you know if I hear anything.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Goldencontriever*

Goldencontriever

Thank you for emlg. the rescue. Are there any others you can email for her, too.
Dutchie is gorgeous!!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Oh. I hope she finds a home soon. What a pretty girl.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I got an e-mail back from GRRI-NJ......



> Thanks! We'll follow-up!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

She's beautiful! I hope she is adopted soon


----------



## kathi127 (Sep 17, 2009)

What a pretty girl! I hope she finds her forever home very soon!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Yep - looks and brains. She'll have a home very quickly.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

I just checked the website and it said Dutchie was adopted!!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

I am glad this girl was adopted and found her forever home. I also want to add that I received a very judgemental and nasty response from one of the rescues that I contacted about her. Basically she told me that I should adopt her and implied I was the one that dropped her at the shelter. I know a majority of rescues are volunteers and work very hard but who are they to judge me or know my situation. Sorry for the rant but this really annoyed me and I will definitely not support ths golden rescue any more.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

goldencontriever3 said:


> I am glad this girl was adopted and found her forever home. I also want to add that I received a very judgemental and nasty response from one of the rescues that I contacted about her. Basically she told me that I should adopt her and implied I was the one that dropped her at the shelter. I know a majority of rescues are volunteers and work very hard but who are they to judge me or know my situation. Sorry for the rant but this really annoyed me and I will definitely not support ths golden rescue any more.


What a weird reply to give someone and not knowing forsure who they were really sending that reply to......:no:


----------

